# I got this Sunday morning!!!



## Little Mangler (Oct 17, 2011)

check out these pics from a 11ptr i got sunday morning! so heres the story. We (me and my dad) passed up 2 little bucks Saturday. Then we spent the night and got up the next morning. All we had seen was 2 turkeys and ALOT of squirrels! So we kept waiting..... then my dad pointed to his right because he saw somthing coming (we have two ladder stands set up about 10yrds apart). I couldn't see it so I thought it was another turkey. But then it popped its head out from behind a tree, my dad gave me the "thumbs up" so thats when i clicked the safety off my ole 30-30. It walked out from behind the tree and i got a good look at it...... thats when the adrenaline hit me! so i got my gun up and pulled back the hammer. when it stopped it was behind a tree, so i waited until it started moving again and then i let out a grunt with my mouth. It stopped and stared right at me. I put the crossairs right behind the sholder and squeezed the triger. It jumped and kicked in the air and then ran and we heard him crash a few seconds later. My dad got down and started lookimg for blood just in case. then i got down and started to help also (still pumped with adrenaline) and my dad walk over to where we heard him crash and i kept lookin' for blood but couldn't find any. right about then i heard my dad go, " hey come here...."
so i was thinkin' that he saw the deer walking around back there but we found him...     we thought he was a 10pt but he had a spilt brow tine on his right side. Awesome hunt!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job, great buck and great story. Congratulations !!!


----------



## Hunterrs (Oct 17, 2011)

Congratulations and that was a great story!!!


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Oct 17, 2011)

Congrats!!!! Very nice buck!!


----------



## Little Mangler (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks guys!!  I'm going to post some of the before pics ( trail cam) it was a really fun hunt!


----------



## Hut2 (Oct 17, 2011)

Great job, Congrats!


----------



## SlappyTomato (Oct 17, 2011)

Very cool!  congrats...


----------



## talisman (Oct 18, 2011)

congrats young man on a fine deer


----------



## HunterK (Oct 18, 2011)

This past Sunday morning??? 10/17/11 ?? With a 30-30??? What's wrong with this picture ???? Gun Season starts 10/22/11 ????? Did I miss something??? or was this taken in another state???


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 18, 2011)

HunterK said:


> This past Sunday morning??? 10/17/11 ?? With a 30-30??? What's wrong with this picture ???? Gun Season starts 10/22/11 ????? Did I miss something??? or was this taken in another state???



Youth under 16 can hunt with a rifle starting M/L week.

Congrats on the fine kill!


----------



## HunterK (Oct 18, 2011)

Was unaware of the 16 & under rule. MY BAD !!!!!

Nice Buck Little Man !!!


----------



## Jasper (Oct 18, 2011)

HunterK said:


> This past Sunday morning??? 10/17/11 ?? With a 30-30??? What's wrong with this picture ???? Gun Season starts 10/22/11 ????? Did I miss something??? or was this taken in another state???


----------



## Jasper (Oct 18, 2011)

Awesome job and great buck! Love the fact you and your Dad are out hunting together.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats on a great buck.


----------



## Hoss (Oct 18, 2011)

Congrats on a fine buck and thanks for the story to go with it.

Hoss


----------



## Little Mangler (Oct 18, 2011)

Here are the Trail Cam pics I said I would post!


----------



## Milkman (Oct 18, 2011)

HunterK said:


> Was unaware of the 16 & under rule. MY BAD !!!!!
> 
> Nice Buck Little Man !!!



Helps to read the regs booklet occasionally, huh


----------



## quinn (Oct 18, 2011)

Sweet pete!great shot on a awesome deer!congrats to you and yer daddy!did yer daddy have some tears in his eyes?


----------



## HunterK (Oct 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> Helps to read the regs booklet occasionally, huh



Yeah, I quess I need to check that a little more often. Had I known my 14 yr old would have been with me last weekend.


----------



## huntaholic (Oct 19, 2011)

*0 Man !*

WOW !!!  Great BUCK !! Congrats !!!


----------



## bilgerat (Oct 19, 2011)

Congrats on a great buck!!!


----------



## GAGE (Oct 19, 2011)

Great buck, congrats!


----------



## TJRNER (Oct 21, 2011)

That is one really fine BUCK buddy. Pretty soon your dad is going to have to build you a trophy room of your own. I am proud of you.


----------



## bubbabuck (Oct 22, 2011)

Great Story !!!....Great Shot !!!....GREAT BUCK DUDE !!!!!


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome!  Great times with your dad!  Congrats!


----------



## jharman (Dec 16, 2011)

nice


----------



## j_seph (Dec 16, 2011)

Great job young man, never ceases to maze me how these young hunters can sometimes type up a story easier to read and better than some of us older folks


----------

